# I am a lost high school senior who needs college major advice!



## fairies (Nov 2, 2013)

Hello, everyone! I'm a new INFP to this forum, and in my week or so of being here, I see this is one of the most wonderful internet communities I have ever encountered. I feel comfortable to ask for some advice on what I'll be majoring in, since I feel very lost at the moment as a senior in high school (from New Jersey if that helps).

So, my dilemma is, I do not really know what I want to do with my life. Like most INFPs, I want a career that feels like more than a job. I want to feel accomplished in my work, and do what I love. However, I've decided I would rather just pick a job that will suit my abilities, because most of the things I want to do in life will leave me living off of ramen noodles. I mean, I love ramen noodles and all, but I want to travel, have dogs and pursue activities that will cost money!

Anyways, I'm interested in healthcare as well as creative pursuits. I enjoy writing, and have always been complimented on my ability to write well. I also have great public speaking and presentation skills. On the other hand, I also have a passion for helping others, being nurturing and making a difference. I'm currently going to school to be an EMT, so I have healthcare background. Science has always been an interest in mine too (except chemistry). 

The plan I may stick with is picking a major in something which will give me job security, and minor in something I truly enjoy. My idea is to either decide on a major, then minor in communications, or double major in communications and the other major I choose. I'm thinking health science, public health, psychology, but I still do not know. I do know communications is one major that has always been very appealing to me. Communications is very broad though, so I definitely want something else to study that will compliment it or simply open more doors.

I need advice and insight though. Is this a feasible idea? What kind of doors would it open for me? And is it okay if I start at a community college and transfer? My GPA sucks and I probably won't get into any schools I want. I know a lot of you are older and wiser than I am, and I appreciate any piece of advice you all will give! Thank you so much for reading my dilemma! <3

Oh and one more thing to add: I'm thinking of going into a masters program for occupational therapy. I'm not set on it though because a lot of people say it's really boring so that discourages me a lot.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

If you want to be an EMT it sounds like you want action... if that's the case, study to become an Emergency room Nurse. Nurses seem to be in high demand and they generally make more money as RN's than EMT's, depending on location of course.

Nursing Programs in New Jersey | New Jersey Nursing Initiative


----------



## fairies (Nov 2, 2013)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> If you want to be an EMT it sounds like you want action... if that's the case, study to become an Emergency room Nurse. Nurses seem to be in high demand and they generally make more money as RN's than EMT's, depending on location of course.
> 
> Nursing Programs in New Jersey | New Jersey Nursing Initiative


Yeah, EMTs generally make only about $12 an hour. I started off as just a volunteer because it seemed really interesting, and now I'm in school for it. I don't think EMS would ever be a full-time career, but I absolutely do enjoy it! And I've thought about nursing as well. I hear good and bad about it. I like that nursing has a lot of variety.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, the world can always use more healthcare people. 

Good luck in whatever you decide !!


-ZDD


----------



## Soul Eater (Jun 6, 2010)

Had I the chance to do it over again, I would have started at a local community college to get my basics done, then transferred to a 4 year university. Keep in mind, this would have really only been feasible for me had I stayed in the state and attended a public institution. Be sure that the community college credits will transfer to whichever university you plan to transfer to. Private universities in my state tend to not accept community college credits, whereas public universities have to accept them as at least elective credits, if not for core credits. 

I don't want to say I regret getting a BA in psychology, but really, mine wasn't that useful. I never wanted to get a phD in psych, which is what you need to go anywhere meaningful with it besides teaching and entry level social services positions. Your interests seem to be mostly in healthcare. My BA got me a part time social services job that I love, but nothing too substantial. My program was really cognitive psychology oriented, which I had zero interest in. I had no minor, were I to have one I would have had to stay longer in school (and I graduated early, so I figured I may as well just not get a minor). I'm in grad school now getting a degree in social work, which is great. Honestly, it's more what I was hoping my psychology degree would have entailed. I considered getting a master's in counseling as well, but ultimately decided on social work. Keep in mind that once you get farther along in your psychology degree, it's all statistics, research, and more research. I think to be a well-rounded professional, having a good grounding of statistics and research is extremely important, but I was hoping for more of the clinical, touchy-feely counseling helping people side of psychology. Every school's program is different, though, so be sure to do your homework when choosing a school. I did not realize that going into the program and had I known that I probably would have tried to double major to round out my psych degree. Probably public health or something. Took one public health class as an elective and I loved it. Regardless of the major and minor that you decide on, be sure to look at the course descriptions and if the university has the course syllabi on their website like mine does, look at those, too. Make sure you like the direction that the degree takes. Granted, syllabi aren't always followed, but they give you a rough idea of what to expect from the class. 

And really, at the end of the day, I don't think what exactly you get your degree in is the end all be all of everything. Having a college degree alone will help you out, but obviously there are some majors that are more lucrative and offer more job security (such as Nursing, which you mentioned that you considered). You have to end up making the decision for yourself. One of my other regrets is not networking with professors and students as much as I should have. Had I double majored and stayed in school longer and not graduated so early, I would have had more time and opportunities to do so. I would also personally advise you to stay away from expensive private schools that don't offer you significant scholarships, as student loans are another monster on its own...

Hope that helps.


----------

